# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Anti Luo han (the fish) or Anti Luo han craze

## sherchoo

Which are you?

----------


## benetay

I'm fully anti.Give me one super expensive LH and i'll still reject u.

----------


## hwchoy

dead against the fish, lagi dead against those people who buys them for luck [ :Knockout: ]

----------


## Simon

the fish is innocent, the breeder and seller is to be blame for all the whohaaa.. but dun expected me to like the fish either, I see nothin attractive

----------


## joestoys

super KOK HEAD fish..... :Evil:  
nothing against that stupid fish..... just getting sick of see the craze over it...
[ :Knockout: ]

----------


## LeAnne

i Anti Luo han craze..

----------


## coryfav

Anti Luo Han Craze.

Fish is innocent and beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.

----------


## juggler

I don't like the fish at all even if give me free. Found it not suitable for my planted tanks.

----------


## eZion

I am a cichlid jedi...down with the LH empire [ :Grin: ]

----------


## vinz

The fish is innocent...

I'm anti LH craze... (i.e. indiscriminate artificial cross breeding, ignorant keepers that are only interested in the fish for &amp;quot;luck&amp;quot;, oppourtunistic LFS that are just as ignorant about proper fish keeping... blah blah blah...)
 :Mad:

----------


## leecs

I anti LH &amp;amp; LH craze. The hybrid should be wiped off the face of the planet. I hate man-made animals. LH craze is 4 crazy ppl who think will strike lottery juz by putting the fish in water. Ignorant ppl deserve to be ........

----------


## barmby

Neutral. 

In fact I adopted two LHs from my cousin. They have 3 ft tanks of their own. I keep them and try to figure out what so special about them.

Well, waiting to adopt or buy apistos from fellow aquarists here. Also want to understand why Simon and Bene dotes on them.

Poor excuses huh?  :Razz:  

Enjoy fishkeeping that's all [ :Grin: ]

----------


## kelstorm

Me anti-LH craze and those ppl who buys them over for luck and have the misconception of fish keeping.. i really wonder what will happen once this bubble of getting rich by buying LH and scrutinize the patterns on its body for numbers until the eyes need to go to the hospital to remove the cataracts burst...what will happen to all these fishes.. those solely LH LFS?? 

as for the LFS, if they dun prepare themselves for the eventual bubble burst and learn to keep their tanks filled with other fishes, they deserve it... what goes ard, comes ard...but sad to say, i get the feeling that this species is here to stay.. just that, when is the popularity gonna subside, just like the discus craze and become just part of the lfs stock and not all of them???? sigh..

By nature, the fish itself is ok as i believe in &amp;quot;beauty lies in the eyes of its beholder&amp;quot;... but amazingly, LH brought me to a newer level of awareness of the species family, Cichlids.. although i would personally prefer to keep those lake species...(thanks to LSZ!!!) hybrids, yucks.. with exception to discus.. hehehe..[ :Grin: ]

----------


## NinjaFly

For me, I do like them when they are still young. But the moment they grow up and become BIG fish, I just feel like knocking the bump off!

Anti LH craze!!!

I will just walked away from any LFS that sells only LH.

----------


## joestoys

just bring my kid strolling around my area at AMK ave 134.... or within a radius of 300m guess what I find out....... 
Blk 122 1 shop selling LH 100%
Blk 133 1 shop selling LH 90% plus some other tropical fish 10%
Blk 159 1 shop selling LH 100%
Blk 157 2 shops [:0] selling LH 100%
Blk 160 2 wet market shops selling LH 50% plus some other tropical fish 50%

The only shop in my area that has NO LH [ :Grin: ] 
Blk 163 1 shop selling arowana 30% and tropical fish 70%

----------


## sherchoo

I think some of us or most of us do keep the fish that are special. To some ppl, LHs are to them. That's perfectly alrite with me. Some complains that they are man made, well... all hybrid fishes are (let's not get into that again). 

I point is that people should not comdemn people or put down people who keeps fish that you personally don't like. IMO, this is wrong as a hobbyist. I really hate when somebody comes to my tank and say my apistos are ugly or weird looking. Come on.... each fish has it's own characteristic and beauty. If you don't see, well.... forget about it. Nobody is forcing you to like it. But as aquarist, we shouldn't hate it. 

Most of us are actually angry at the craze that is going on (me included), as our favorite fishes are no longer available in the market, leaving nothing to look forward to in our plight to enjoy our hobby. However, I would like to remind everybody that we should be more professional and be clear of what and who you're angry at and please, please keep the innocent fish out of this.

----------


## loupgarou

I think LH should be eaten. fried and crispy

----------


## Sky Devil

Me anti with both LH and LH craze. If you give me an LH, i will accept it but will throw it into my tank filled with four 13 inch oscars. If the LH is too big, i will burn it, electrocute it and then cut into many pieces to feed the dog next door!
Haha!!! :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  


-----------------------------------------------------------
If you Love me, let me know. If you don't, then let me go......
-----------------------------------------------------------

----------


## kelstorm

loupgarou.. mind u.. it dun taste good.. [ :Knockout: ] have a muddy taste.. but if u like tilapia.. then u will like this fish..[ :Knockout: ]

----------


## lsz

i find some Luohans quite nice actually. But they still look funny to me because i see too many different kinds of fish in a single piece..it is like a huge mismatch...like seeing an elephant with tiger stripes in a circus. 


i am not sure if this is the result of Asian &amp;quot;preferences&amp;quot; or mentality towards fishkeeping. But i definitely feel it is a Hello Kitty thing. On a higher and slightly more complicated level. 

Of course i am against what is happening to the hobby here.

Imagine Aquarama next year. 
Huge Disgrace, it will be.

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 6/14/2002 12:46:20 AM 
> 
> the fish is innocent, the breeder and seller is to be blame for all the whohaaa.
> ----------------


me oso think ! btw buyer oso to be blamed !.

Safe Diving !
Akoh

----------


## NinjaFly

> ----------------
> I think LH should be eaten. fried and crispy
> ----------------


You sure LH can be eaten? Doesn't look appetizing to me....

----------


## joestoys

look at the bright side lor....[ :Grin: ] 

I notice the 2 ft tank and stuff is getting cheaper compare before the LH craze..... 

PEACE[: :Smile: ]

----------


## CoryDorus

Maybe I get myself a luohan and fried it infront of TV to eat. :Razz:  
Maybe the Luohan Empire will tumble after seeing this.... [ :Grin: ] 

Maybe I will be hated by Luohan owners and LFS owners for centuries if
I succeeded ... gee. Ya. I Hate the Craze.

PS. I am not convince that Hybrid is Bad. The fact that we keep Fish to enjoy.
[: :Smile: ]

----------


## huaikong

the craze is evil but the fish is innocent loh.the evil part is pple breed them to cash in fast loh.every successful breeding can only produce few goo ones while the rest r abandoned or use as food fish.poor cichlids... :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  i seriously condoned those new lfs owner who only join in the trend for easy cash only loh....  :Mad:   :Mad:  tks


rgds

----------


## joestoys

Hey... now a day... dun see much priated VCD shop ... and the people selling the LH looks like they from the priated VCD shop... old uncles and bengs.... I buay car kua... my buay my kua... attitude [ :Grin: ] 

no offence :Sad:  just what i notice.

----------


## chaq

I hate the craze because its depriving us of seeing many varieties of other fishes. I used to drop by a new aquarium when i spot one but nowadays it's usually another LH shop and wont bother to do that anymore. The birdshops in serangoon north are selling them too! Give me a break!

----------


## benetay

I'm &amp;quot;L&amp;quot;osing &amp;quot;H&amp;quot;eart for those sick people.

----------


## kelstorm

I'm &amp;amp;amp;quot;L&amp;amp;amp;quot;osing &amp;amp;amp;quot;H&amp;amp;amp;quot;eart for those sick people.
----------------
that is a good one, benny..[ :Grin: ]

----------


## lsz

The only thing i hate abt LH keepers is some &amp;quot;black sheeps&amp;quot; among them .

One incident. A couple in a certain LFS. 
Looking at some LHs. 
I was behind looking at some other fish. 
Wife gave me a scornful look , &amp;quot;You are looking at all these cheapskate fish while i have more class&amp;quot; . 
made a remark super loud &amp;quot;these fish will be worth a Lot more dear&amp;quot; (referring to a sad looking jack dempsey lookalike) 

Get a life, Hello Kitty bitch. 

yeah thats the only thing i dont like. 

Our hamster cage mentality can be seen in many different areas.

----------


## BFG

LSZ, u shud see the reaction at PetSafari. One day when I came back from work, decided 2 pass thru PetSafari. Saw some Ah Soh rubbing 4D tickets on the fish tanks nearest the entrance. Then some more 4D punters also follow, took out their 4D ticket n started rubbing it on the LH tanks. Simply Unbelievable![:0]

----------


## lsz

at least these ppl they mind their own business! 
whatever they believe in is their own choice i have no problem with that! 


I just cannot stand empty vessels

----------


## huaikong

ya loh lsz these type of pple think they very class and knowledgeble when they keep lh but they do not know that the in fact those fishes r lon kang fish in the past.....jus imagine they learn the fact loh.


rgds

----------


## Vican

If they're newly created hybrids, how can they be found in the wild in longkang? I know previously, such fish might be thrown in the drain, but more often than not, they are used as feeder fishes for arowanas.

Even the tilapia found in our drains were introduced.

So it's not exactly correct to say that LHs are LK fishes.

If you think about it, all the fishes that we keep rather, in a planted tank or cichlid tank are LK fish because they are found in the wild in rivers. Tetras, discus,Plecos, corys, even the mighty arowana. I do know that ignorant natives in Indonesia catches arowana and cook them for fish head curry. Just my 2 cts


I'm quite surprised by the situations mentioned above. These are not problems of the fish, but rather people problems. Ignorance and superstitious people are root causes of all these unpleasantness.

Personally, I don't believe that any fish brings any luck, not arowanas, not LHs, not giant gouraumis etc. 

I guess in the current economic downturn, a lot of people are grasping at straws to get more &amp;quot;Luck&amp;quot;











> ----------------
> On 6/24/2002 12:50:01 AM 
> 
> ya loh lsz these type of pple think they very class and knowledgeble when they keep lh but they do not know that the in fact those fishes r lon kang fish in the past.....jus imagine they learn the fact loh.
> 
> 
> rgds
> ----------------

----------


## BFG

err Vican, longkang n rivers r 2 different waterway. 1 is huge n transport large amount of water n are natural and the other is man-made n divert rainwater. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## loupgarou

this is a true story.
I just bought a l46 pleco, and I let it chew a bit on my 4d ticket,, and lo and behold, I won the 4d, even though I wasn't much....
I decided to try this fish based luck, rub my toto ticket on the skin of this LH I pick up at a longkang. no luck....
I then killed it and fed it to the l46 and then let the l46 try to bestow luck!! wow, it worked...

so remember: LH = good food for L46. and L46 brings luck. so all your LH owners. change to L46...

----------


## Vican

> ----------------
> On 6/24/2002 11:40:05 AM 
> 
> err Vican, longkang n rivers r 2 different waterway. 1 is huge n transport large amount of water n are natural and the other is man-made n divert rainwater. [] 
> ----------------


Based on this, I've got a couple of funny scenarios thought up. These are True events
Ok, I've ever seen a 1' koi in the drain at Lor Halus. Does it make Kois Longkang fish? There are also lots of Guraumis at lor Halus drain. So are they longkang fish?


If a farmer digs a drain from his farm to a river and some fishes from the river happens to go into this drain, does it make them a longkang fish also?
[ :Grin: ]

----------


## buggy

hi everyone! i guess this is a good thread to introduce myself as i like all cichlids!! including lh!!

will i be cast aside? :Sad:  

anyway, i was introduced to this forum by lsz when i was trying to lay my hands on some festae, cubans, and stuff, which i managed to last week!

after reading all the above, it makes me wonder if i'm a no good guy keeping lhs, i did have that feeling in 1999, but now i'm confused.

i would very much like to keep the originals, but lfs are not carrying them at all....when i bought my first lh, i forgot that it was a hybrid and from there, my collection grew and grew (like how the number of lfs grow).

would like to start keeping some apistos too, anybody got lobang?

[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Simon

for apisto lobang, check out some of the apisto threads.. I listed some places to get yr hands on them

----------


## wee

was at TB Ben shop last week. someone walked in and look at the LHs. then he asked the seller (not sure if he is Ben, new to the shop) which one bring bigger luck. the seller said all will bring luck. few second later, he pointed to one and said why don't you get this. I noticed that that's one of the more expensive one.

didn't stay long enough to see if the transaction done. just find it amazing... obviously LHs bring luck... to the sellers...

----------


## rain

> ----------------
> On 6/25/2002 12:14:57 AM 
> 
> ... obviously LHs bring luck... to the sellers...
> 
> ----------------


hahahaha! no wonder so many lfs converting to LH instead.

----------


## lsz

Buggy, 

there are so many things rolled together. 

if anyone is to pass any sweeping statement, he/she is no better off than anythign in the first place.

Liking luohan is no problem.
And there are many Luohan owners who are good fishkeepers themselves too. Personally i have no problem with ppl keeping any fish as long as they take good care of them. I rather see a good Luohan owner than an owner with purebred discus dying in his/her hands.

a matter of preference, and it should be respected.

THe problem is with certain ignorant owners with certain attitude. 

The concern is how LH trade had affected the hobby. 

It is natural reaction for the victims of this phenomenon to be appalled by all things Luohan. 

We can talk about objectivity. 
THis topic had also been discussed repeatedly.
But the truth is that we are still human. WIth emotions we cannot be 100% objective all the time.

----------


## Vican

Maybe the LH craze will subside a little when the world cup fever goes off and when the economy turns for the better.

I'm sure there are a lot of sad, misinformed people who are very superstitious believe that getting a LH now will bring them luck, that they will win that world cup bet or 4-D or grab that great contract for the company.

With an upturn in economy, I think more people will believe in their abilities rather than some silly superstitions.

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 6/24/2002 12:11:31 PM 
> 
> so remember: LH = good food for L46. and L46 brings luck. so all your LH owners. change to L46...
> 
> ----------------


[ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------

